# I <3 bikinis



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)

great news for those unlucky dumbasses (like myself) that live in a seasonal climate zone. Its Bikini time. This is my fucking Christmas, I love seeing women walking around in there outside underwear.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## CG (Jun 4, 2013)

Couldn't agree more. All day at the beach Saturday...


----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## the_predator (Jun 4, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


>


^Shit, I must be going to the wrong beaches! I wish I could see that at the beaches around here. I guess it doesn't matter anyway,because if I did, I would just stare and then my wife would smack the shit out of me. Then you get into the the fight of "why are you staring at that"? Well fucking duh...because you aren't wearing it and she has a nice ass! Sorry for the rant. Carry on with the picture posting


----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)

and lets not overlook the result of these wonderful articles of clothing....TAN LINES-FUCK YEAH.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 4, 2013)

Summertime! 

Now I can watch them prance all day long.


----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)

I forgot how much I line tan lines.


----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)

Who tha fuck is Mike. Lol !!


----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)

Wish to be around and hold around them girls


----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)

After killing your thread. I just had to post up this pic. Know some of you guys like it !!


----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## ctr10 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nothing like summertime


----------



## Jdubs (Jun 4, 2013)

ummmm time to fappppppp


----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## heckler7 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)

^^^^ retard^^^^^^


----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## XYZ (Jun 6, 2013)

The thing about tan lines is when you're getting your freak on in the dark with all the lights off, that bare ass butt looks like a fluorescent lamp is on somewhere close.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 6, 2013)

How could i have missed this thread!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Ichigo (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Ichigo (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Ichigo (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Ichigo (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 6, 2013)

Keyser Soze said:


>



I want this one! Dark hair, fair skin, med breast, nice hip, excellent gap...


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


>


reef girls always have the best assets


----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## dave 236 (Jun 7, 2013)

seyone said:


>



This is just wrong! On oh so many levels!!!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)

for dave 236


----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)

seyone said:


>





Asian lover boy


----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Greedy (Jun 11, 2013)

Keyser soze why do you post up ugly bitches


----------



## the_predator (Jun 11, 2013)

^If you can do better why aren't you posting up anything


----------

